# Tivo offering Bolt Vox no money down.



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

They charge $20 plus tax at checkout.

500G $20 a month 2 year contract, renewed 1TB same price or 1TB new $25

Remove cookies or go with a private window and don't sign in until it's added to your cart or you might not see it if you were signed into your account recently.

That makes the Bolt 500g $120. 5x24. I'm sure you can get them to drop to $15 after 2 years.

I ordered one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

If for OTA use, worthwhile to consider the $$: under the deal, $480 over 2 years, and then there are continuing subscription fees if one continues the service; if purchasing a Bolt OTA plus Lifetime, $20 more upfront full retail (and sometimes has been available for less, the box and/or subscription), with no further costs. (Or a renewed Roamio OTA, including Lifetime, at $350.)*

* Note: the OTA boxes do not include an internal MoCA adapter, and the Roamio OTA does not have built-in out-of-home streaming capability; also, the Bolt OTA cannot be sidegraded to the TE3 UI.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

schatham said:


> That makes the Bolt 500g $120.


Huh?

edit: Ah, OK. You're citing the difference between the $0 down plan's payment and what one would be paying for monthly service on a regular purchase ... effectively making the BOLT a $120 purchase at the end of the term, assuming the service payment plan can then be shifted to the standard $15/month. The effective cost is $180 when compared with a retail purchase attached to the annual service plan, at $150/yr ... $12.50/mo. So $180 vs $200 for the hardware.

Total expense after 2 years:

$0 Down 500GB: $480
Retail 500GB on annual: $500
Retail 500GB on monthly: $560

p.s. Deal page: TiVo | It's a zero brainer. Put $0 down on top TiVo devices.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Huh?
> 
> edit: Ah, OK. You're citing the difference between the $0 down plan's payment and what one would be paying for monthly service on a regular purchase ... effectively making the BOLT a $120 purchase at the end of the term, assuming the service payment plan can then be shifted to the standard $15/month. The effective cost is $180 when compared with a retail purchase attached to the annual service plan, at $150/yr ... $12.50/mo. So $180 vs $200 for the hardware.
> 
> ...


Yes, also #2 requires $350 at time of purchase. #3 $220


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

TiVo "Lifetime" plan? Nothing like living on the edge.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

tommiet said:


> TiVo "Lifetime" plan? Nothing like living on the edge.


I have a lifetime 5 year old Roamio, but these days no way would I invest $750+ up front for Tivo. I had trouble getting a cable card for the Bolt.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

schatham said:


> I have a lifetime 5 year old Roamio, but these days no way would I invest $750+ up front for Tivo. I had trouble getting a cable card for the Bolt.


Agree.... Times have changed and TiVo does make a great product, but time is almost over for a cable card TiVo. OTA may live on, but I would not buy any lifetime cable card TiVo product today.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

tommiet said:


> Agree.... Times have changed and TiVo does make a great product, but time is almost over for a cable card TiVo. OTA may live on, but I would not buy any lifetime cable card TiVo product today.


Maybe if you could get $99 lifetime on a Roamio Plus/Pro and add an 8TB drive and use it for the extra 4 mobile device streams and to archive recordings from another tivo. Could also use it to back up the One-pass settings.


----------

